
Ask HN: Is Twitter's feed down? - crabasa
The most recent tweet I see in my feed is 43 minutes old. No amount of refreshing or reloading the client helps.<p>This behavior is identical across both the iOS and mobile web clients.
======
slater
Check if you've been "helpfully" set to "top tweets" vs. all tweets, in the
settings. Algorithms are great!

~~~
insin
I have that problem solved [1] but I've only had 10 new tweets in my timeline
in the last couple of hours.

The default text size also got smaller and changes to text size and colour
customisation aren't getting persisted, so I assume something's busted.

[1] [https://github.com/insin/tweak-new-twitter#tweak-new-
twitter](https://github.com/insin/tweak-new-twitter#tweak-new-twitter)

------
dman
Working for me

~~~
slater
Same

